# Bubbly anyone?



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

How much of the bead is affected? If it isn't too excessive, peel the paper on the bead back, and try and reglue it with taping mud. Then fill the bead again.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

I took your advice and cut out sections of bubbly and patched with durabond. So far so good. HO didn't want to redo all of it. TY for the help Contractors


----------

